# 59840 vs. 59841



## owenstonya (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a little confused. Our office md's perform legally induced abortions (635.90) most of the patient's  we treat are less than 14wks, we where using 59840, however reading the description of 59841 I feel is most appropiate... could someone please shed some light on these two codes, I understand one requires wider cervical dilation, and there are some resources that state the difference is the gestational age?? 59840 <14wks, 59841 >14wks... any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## owenstonya (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions/insight????


----------



## danb (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe that for 59841, the D&E, or Dilation & Evacuation, you have to be using a suction device (the Evacuation part of the description), in addition to any curette or other instruments. The D&C, Dilation & Curettage, is using a curette to remove the products of conception (POC) when it relates to abortions and the 59840 code.

With a D&E, there will be a small vacuum device that does the suction and captures the POC. Typically it will be electronic and sit on the floor and have long tubing connected (and be loud), although handheld devices may also be used. 

The dilation is greater for a D&E, and may require misoprostol or laminaria more often. Typically it's done after 12-14 weeks of pregnancy but your mileage may vary.


----------



## owenstonya (Nov 27, 2012)

ok, perfect- thanks for the explanation!


----------

